# true white LED lights?



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

I am hearing the Led lights that are white have a blue hue to them?
Anybody know why this is ,or where someone can get true white LED's if they are available and brand name.


----------



## skullboy (Sep 21, 2006)

this gives some info on white leds.You will most likely find more info on that site as well.Guy tests and compares different brands.
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=89607


----------

